# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Islamizmi i vërtetë?

## Iliri88

Shume flitet ne forume shqiptare rreth arritjeve te larta te popujve nen sistemet islamike.  Eshte vrasja me gure njena nga ato arritje?  C'fare mendoni ju per ligjin islamik qe edhe ne shekullin e 21te prape perdoret?  A duhet te behen ligje te tilla ne Shqiperi?

----------


## kiniku

Nese me lejohet, kete do ta quaja *ligji i gurit* sepse ne epoken e gurit nuk ndodhin disa marrezira qe ndodhin tani.

----------


## riu

Islami i vertete model eksporti per Shqiperine del te ky shkrim i darwinit qe kishte bere ne nje teme tjeter ketu rrotull ku pjesemarrja islamike nuk ishte aspak modeste. Aty jepej nje nyje relevante qe do benin mire ta shikonin te gjithe pa perjashtim qe po lexojne keto rreshta. 

Ndiq nyjen per te pare virusin islamik qe flet shqip:

*http://www.forum-islamik.com/forum/f...splay.php?f=25*



Sigurisht qe ka nje jave atje dhe nuk ka marre asnje koment nga islamiket ai shkrim i darwinit... nderkohe qe per copy-paste vreristet muhamedane nuk ia kane pertuar gjate tere javes. Dicka thote dhe kjo rreth karakterit te tyre real. 

Ajo qe vlen te verehet gjithashtu eshte se folete e ketij virusi ndodhen ne Maqedoni dhe Kosove, me nje filial te mbikeqyrur dhe ne Tirane. 




> unë më shumë kam bindjen që lozin lojën e serbëve
> 
> http://forumishqiptar.com/showpost.p...1&postcount=13


Edhe une... Vete islamizmi nder shqiptare ne shekullin 21 eshte loje e serbeve, nje loje 70 vjecare sistematike shteterore e serbeve. Sa me shpejt ta kuptojne kete fakt marionetat me IQ subafrikane dhe mulatet gjysmeshqiptare aq me e lehte do te jete per tere kombin, sepse loja po zhvillohet me ose pa dijenine e mases.

----------


## Immaculate

Non sense

Mos fol n'atlla po jep argument... Pse bejne muslimanet lojen e serbit??? Pse???

Apo sepse e urren ti kete fe...

E di ti riu qe beogradi ka pas ne te shkruan me qindra xhami dhe sot e kesaj dite nuk ekziston asnje e tille??? Normal nuk te intereson me e dit....

Atehere i bie qe ne te bejme lojen e serbit qe te shkaterrojme fene tone dhe xhamite...

Po ne UCK myslimanet qe luftonin aty edhe ata per serbin kishin dale me dhon jeten...

A shifni se cfare shkruani ju apo jo??? Ore mire ateist po tani po na sjell edhe fryme antishqiptare ne forum...

Nuk ke ndonje gje me te mire per te thene apo vetem vrer di me nxjerr...

----------


## darwin

A e lexove nyjen, ti, I Panjollë?

----------


## Zarathustra.

> Non sense
> 
> Mos fol n'atlla po jep argument... Pse bejne muslimanet lojen e serbit??? Pse???
> 
> Apo sepse e urren ti kete fe...
> 
> E di ti riu qe beogradi ka pas ne te shkruan me qindra xhami dhe sot e kesaj dite nuk ekziston asnje e tille??? Normal nuk te intereson me e dit....
> 
> Atehere i bie qe ne te bejme lojen e serbit qe te shkaterrojme fene tone dhe xhamite...
> ...



Myslimanet bejne (ndoshta pa dashje) lojen e serbit sepse me ane te fese se tyre i pozicionojne shqiptaret ne krahun anti-perendimor te ketij rruzulli. Dihet fare mire se vetem perendimi ka fuqine, vullnetin, dhe pushtetin e duhur per ta shkeputur Kosoven nga Serbia. Nderkohe shqiptaret myslimane me fene dhe kulturen islame i kujtojne cdo dite perendimit se ata nuk jane pjese e tij, por e kultures me anti-perendim. 

Eurobarometri, cdo vit i klasifikon shqiptaret si kombi i fundit qe Europianet do pranonin ne Europen e Bashkuar. Arsyeja kryesore eshte myslimanizmi.

Shqiptaret e Kosoves e Maqedonise jane nga besimtaret myslimane me te rregullt te Ballkanit, por edhe popullata me e pashkolluar e Europes. Serbi nepermjet islamit injektoi injorance te papare tek shqiptaret, qe pastaj ti bej ata te padeshirueshem. Nje komb i pashkolluar nuk nderton dot as shtet dhe as kulture. Kjo duket sot shume qarte kur Serbi e quan Kosoven - vatren e kultures serbe, kurse shqiptaret e gjejne te veshtire te pretendojne te njejten gje, pasi kultura jone ne Kosove perfaqesohet nga ajo Turke (mylsimane) qe dihet se nuk eshte kulture Ballkanase. 

UCK ishte nje organizate rezistence, dhe s'kishte asnje lidhje me myslimanizmin e shqiptareve por me deshiren e tyre per panvaresi. Shqiptaret do luftonin njesoj, bile edhe me shume po te ishin te krishtere. Eshte per tu theksuar se lufta e UCKse nuk ishte aspak e ngajshme me nje lufte popujsh myslimane, dhe organizimi i saj ishte totalisht pro-perendimor. Askush nga UCK nuk luftoi e u vra ne emer te Allahut, si vriten zakonisht myslimanet, askush nuk beri terror alla-arab si shikojme sot ne Irak e Palestine, dhe UCK u carmatos mbas lufte e u kthye ne nje parti politike demokratike, e papare kjo ne boten arabe.

----------


## Immaculate

Fakti qe shqiptaret nuk merren vesh me njeri tjetrin nuk eshte per faj te fese Islame.

Ne cilin rast myslimanet shqiptare kane treguar qe jane anti-perendimore?

Ndersa persa i perket shkollimit e ke dhene vete pergjigjen. Nuk eshte faji i fese pse njerezit qene nen pushtimin serb dhe nuk paten mundesi per tu shkollu, por ky qe nje gabim i Evropes se atehershme qe ja dha Kosoven serbit, gabim te cilin po mundohet me e cu ne vend.

Shqiptaret ngaqe ndjehen inferiore bien ne gabimin tjeter, ku jane vete ata qe krijojne nje steriotip per vetveten dhe te gjitha te keqijat ja hedhin fese. 

Nuk paske shume informacion ne lidhje me UCK pasi ne te ka pas edhe myslimane te mirefillte qe kane luftu per vendin e tyre sepse ne e kemi obligim nga feja jone me luftu per vendin tone.

Ajo qe une nuk jam dakort me disa ketu eshte qe e cilesojne te gjithe kontributin dhene nga myslimanet si loje te serbit.

----------


## albprofiler

> Islami i vertete model eksporti per Shqiperine del te ky shkrim i darwinit qe kishte bere ne nje teme tjeter ketu rrotull ku pjesemarrja islamike nuk ishte aspak modeste. Aty jepej nje nyje relevante qe do benin mire ta shikonin te gjithe pa perjashtim qe po lexojne keto rreshta. 
> 
> Ndiq nyjen per te pare virusin islamik qe flet shqip:
> 
> *http://www.forum-islamik.com/forum/f...splay.php?f=25*
> 
> 
> 
> Sigurisht qe ka nje jave atje dhe nuk ka marre asnje koment nga islamiket ai shkrim i darwinit... nderkohe qe per copy-paste vreristet muhamedane nuk ia kane pertuar gjate tere javes. Dicka thote dhe kjo rreth karakterit te tyre real. 
> ...


Ata te atij forumit jane fliqsira ,kreret e tyre jane te paguar nga shkijet e dreqnit e tjere.
Viktimat ma te medha nga muslimanet po vijne pikerisht nga ksi persona sikur kta te ktij forumi "(anti)islamik.
Eshte dokumentuar me mijera here se vehabistat jane pjelle e sherbimeve te ndryshme boterore .
600 vite qe jemi ne Shqiptaret muslimane dhe asnjehere nuk u vrajtem ndermjet vetit, asnjehere nuk u vrajtem per fe.

Dreqi i marrte me vehte te gjithe fanatikat budalle qe i kemi ne mesin tone nga te gjitha grupet.

----------


## riu

> Percartje.... percartje... delir... percartje


Percartjet psikologut dhe kur te hysh ketu dush - te kesh pastruar arabizmin nga vetja sic heq kepucet kur hyn ne tempullin e arabit

Para se te edukohesh ti duhet flasesh njehere me  kosovare qe te mesosh ca gjera qe nuk jane shkruar nga historia *se jane ende duke ndodhur*. Merr nje shije te castit ketu: http://forumishqiptar.com/showpost.p...&postcount=252

Ajo qe permendet aty eshte ajo qe duket. Ajo qe s'duket qypo eshte neper dosjet ku do perfundojne jeshilet aty siper bashke me te tjere si puna jote, nqs nuk hapni syte ne momentin e duhur.

Bej nje xhiro dhe ketej:

http://forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=64263

http://forumishqiptar.com/showthread...rb#post1601142

Mund te edukohesh personalisht rreth levizjeve urbane te popullsise dhe myslimanizimit te kontrolluar aplikuar me program shteteror nga sherbimet serbe, ajo qe kiniku e ka vene re ne siperfaqe, por qe marionetat qypoide ne Kosove e Maqedoni kuptohet qe s'e kane vene re e as kane per ta vene re sepse ata jane marionetat.



Kurse per ket freudian slip ktu: _A shifni se cfare shkruani ju apo jo??? Ore mire ateist po tani po na sjell edhe fryme antishqiptare ne forum..._ 

- si ishte ky muhabeti? Dmth ste kemi marre leje ty mer fanatik me qene ateiste? Te jeshiloset pak shikimi kur shikon forumin ateist zotni? Mezi permbahesh? Ndjen doren e forte te Allahut te te shtyje t'i zhdukesh pak keta qelbesirat ateiste? E qyp si qe muhabeti metermen? Si te duken idete e atyre jeshileve atje lart? Me duket se je pak dakord me ta apo jo. Te buron thelle nga shpirti nje deshire e papermbajtur per te asgjesuar kundershtaret e Allahut? Vetem kujtohu diku rruges se ai Allahu juj e ka mbiemrin Serboviç.

----------


## riu

> Myslimanet bejne (ndoshta pa dashje) lojen e serbit sepse me ane te fese se tyre i pozicionojne shqiptaret ne krahun anti-perendimor te ketij rruzulli.


Kuptohet qe e bejne pa dashje, sic islami pa dashje nuk lejon te luftosh per atdhe e nacionalizem sepse eshte haram. 

Po ashtu si pa dashje kane arabizuar folklorin, traditat, trurin dhe cdo gje tjeter midis. Pa dashje mbijne vehabiste dhe pa dashje sulmohen bazat ne Amerike. Pa dashje jane gjysma mulate dhe pa dashje e dashurojne Arabine me cdo qelize te trupit. Pa dashje jane analfabete. Pa dashje kane IQ afrikane (raste aktuale neper forum).  Pa dashje keta jane myslimane, rastisi pa dashje.

----------


## riu

pa dashje

http://forumishqiptar.com/showpost.p...91&postcount=8


pa dashje

http://forumishqiptar.com/showpost.p...54&postcount=9

----------


## Alienated

Iliri88

Ligjet e gurit qe ke vene ne ato fotografi nuk eshte patjeter te jene te lidhura me fene islame. Denime te tilla zbatohen ne disa vende te botes arabe - por jo ne te gjitha shtetet islame.

Nuk mund te identifikosh te gjithe muslimanet e Botes me ato dy fotografi qe ke vene aty sepse s'jane te gjithe njesoj.

Kuptoj ngulmin e disave si puna jote (te cilet i sherbejne -me ose pa vetedije - propagandes antishqiptare qe ka per detyre kryesore percarjen e shqiptareve ne baza fetare) per te njesuar tiparet e nje shteti arab ose traditat e kulturat e arabeve me te gjithe muslimanet, por i dashur mik do me duhet te te them se edhe Ti, edhe propaganda jote ne kete aspekt eshte e deshtuar.

Une jetoj ne Maqedoni dhe kam shume miq te besimeve te ndryshme nga Shqiperia. I kam miq ne rradhe te pare sepse jane njerez te mire - s'ka rendesi ne besojne Allahun apo Jezune. 
Para nje viti e teper ne qytetin tim u arrestua Lul Berisha (nje nga kriminelet me te medhej i kerkuar ne Shqiperi mbase pas Aldo Bares). Dua te nderlidh kete situate me ato dy fotografite e tua:

Meqe Lulzim Berisha eshte kriminel, i rrezikshem, (s'dua t'i ve te gjitha ato etiketime qe i ka vene media) dhe meqe i njejti eshte nga Shqiperia, mos valle une Shqiptari i Maqedonise duhet te besoj se te gjithe Shqiptaret e Shqiperise jane kriminele e te rrezikshem (etj - etj) ???

Kot mundoheni te lidhni dy gjera qe s'lidhen dot. Arabia dhe Islami jo patjeter te jene te njejta. Ata si popull kane kulturen dhe traditen e tyre - e cila nuk buron patjeter nga ushtrimi i besimit. Poashtu dhe shtetet tjera arabe.

----------


## proscriptor

> Ligjet e gurit qe ke vene ne ato fotografi nuk eshte patjeter te jene te lidhura me fene islame. Denime te tilla zbatohen ne disa vende te botes arabe - por jo ne te gjitha shtetet islame.





> Pik se pari ky i ashtuquajtur "LIGJ I GURIT" une nuk e di se si ai mvishni ju Islamit ?!! Ku bazoheni juve kur thoni se kjo paska qene ligj islam ?!!
> A jeni ne metro ose jo ?!! A deri ketu e keni sjellur veten tuaj , te merreni me badallalleqe !!!


hadithet

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stoning_to_Death_in_Islam

----------


## Jimmi_1978

Islamin e vertete nuk eshte veshtire ta kuptosh. Nuk ke nevoje te merresh me perralla, por vetem mund te shikosh se cfare ndodhe cdo dite ne boten e tyre, ne vendet e tyre ku sundojne ligjet e tyre te ''shenjta''.
Mjafton ta shikosh per disa sekonda Irakun dhe luften mes sekteve, ose Pkistanin dhe ate xhamine ku mbyllen studentet te cilet preferojne me pare te behen martire dhe vrasin cdo njeri sesa te dorezohen.
Nuk mendoj qe ka nevoje ti tregosh askujt se cfare eshte islami ate mund ta shoh cdokush ne cdo kohe.

P.S. Atyre qe nuk iu pelqen te lexojne mendimet tona ne nenforumin ku ne e frekuentojme mund te shkojne tek nenforumet qe iu pershtaten dhe te vazhdojne te fyejn ashtu sic kane bere deri me tani. Por mos te kerkojne qe ne te mos japim mendime.

----------


## Zarathustra.

> Iliri88
> 
> Ligjet e gurit qe ke vene ne ato fotografi nuk eshte patjeter te jene te lidhura me fene islame. Denime te tilla zbatohen ne disa vende te botes arabe - por jo ne te gjitha shtetet islame.
> 
> Nuk mund te identifikosh te gjithe muslimanet e Botes me ato dy fotografi qe ke vene aty sepse s'jane te gjithe njesoj.
> 
> Kuptoj ngulmin e disave si puna jote (te cilet i sherbejne -me ose pa vetedije - propagandes antishqiptare qe ka per detyre kryesore percarjen e shqiptareve ne baza fetare) per te njesuar tiparet e nje shteti arab ose traditat e kulturat e arabeve me te gjithe muslimanet, por i dashur mik do me duhet te te them se edhe Ti, edhe propaganda jote ne kete aspekt eshte e deshtuar.
> 
> Para nje viti e teper ne qytetin tim u arrestua Lul Berisha (nje nga kriminelet me te medhej i kerkuar ne Shqiperi mbase pas Aldo Bares). Dua te nderlidh kete situate me ato dy fotografite e tua:
> ...


Komenti yt eshte totalisht i pasakte. 

*Lul Berisha eshte perfaqesuesi i nje fenomeni negativ te botes moderne - krimit, kontrabandes, prostitucionit etj etj fenomene te pranishem ne cdo shoqeri moderne. Vrasja me gure perfaqeson mbi te gjitha nje zakon primitiv te botes mesjetare te pranueshem nga mentaliteti i myslimaneve edhe sot ne shekullin e 21. Ne ciles bote i perkasim??*

Ne boten moderne perendimore krimi eshte nje fenomen i papranueshem dhe qe luftohet. Ne boten islame zakonet primitive te prerjes se kokes, dores, vrasjes me gure, etj etj jane te pranueshme dhe normale. 

Me tej eshte injorance te pretendosh se Arabi dhe Islami nuk jane e njejta gje. Islami eshte nje kulture e paster arabe per arabet dhe nga arabet. Thuajse te gjitha rregullat e fese islame jane ne funskion te jetes ne shkretetire dhe ne arabi. Mishi i derrit nuk haet sepse eshte shume i rende per vapen e shkretetires, larja 5 here ne dite eshte nje rregull qe i pershtates jetes dhe vapes se shkretetires, veshjet e myslimaneve jane po te tilla, pra i pershtaten jetes dhe zakoneve arabe. 

Asnje prej tyre nuk pershtatet me zakonet apo jeten e nje malesori shqiptar. 

Dua te shtoj gjithashtu se islami ka goditur me shume se cdo shqiptar tjeter pikerisht shqiptaret e Maqedonise. Une kam takuar shume ketu ne amerike dhe 90% e tyre jane te pashkolluar. Gjate luftes ne Kosove e Maqedoni me ka rene rasti te takoj shume femra nga Kosova dhe Maqedonia dhe te gjitha pa perjashtim pohonin se Hoxha apo Imami i fshatit nuk i lejonte te shkonin ne shkolle, bile njera prej tyre tregonte sesi i jati i saj, nje klerik mysliman, kishte bere disa muaj burg ne kohen e Jugosllavise sepse nuk kishte lene gruan e vet te shkonte ne shkolle. 

Atehere me thuaj ti mua, si mund te themi ne se kleriket myslimane nuk kane bere lojen e serbit duke injektuar injorance tek shqiptaret?

----------


## Gabeli

http://www.forum-islamik.com

Lexoni dhe ju sec shkruhet ne kete forum nga vete adminet e tij dhe me thoni nese kjo i sherben harmonise fetare ne Shqiperi apo sherben vetem per ngjallur urrejtje dhe percarje mes 3 feve ne Shqiperi. Ky eshte linku i temes http://www.forum-islamik.com/forum/s...0390#post10390




> Allahu Ekber ..... Allahu Ekber ..... Allahu Ekber .....
> 
> O Zot qëlloi gjuajtjet dhe përqendroj(forcoj) këmbët
> O Allah zbritës i librit lëvis i mjegullave o i shpejt në llogari o mundës i Ahzabëve Mundi krishterët dhe jehudët luftëtarët e fes islame dhe muslimanëve
> O Allah mundi dhe qoju tërmete atyre, O Zot gjuaj zemrat e tyre me frik, O Zot shpërndaj grupet e tyre,
> O Zot shpërndaj mbledhjet e tyre, O Zot bëri që të kundërshtojnë mendimet në mes veti,O Zot bëre të këqijat në mes tyre,
> O Zot na trego në ta çudirat e mundësive tua, O i Fort O i gjithëfuqishëm O Zot poshtëroj shtetet e kufrit luftarake të islamit dhe muslimanëve,
> O Zot dërgojua atyre erërat e ashpra, dhe tornadot shkatërruese, dhe retë prishëse, dhe sëmundje të llojllojshme, O Zot bëri të zënë në çështjet e veta nga muslimanët
> O Zot mos ua mundëso që në dorën tyre të bie asnjë besimtar dhe as ndaj besimtarëve rrugë
> ...

----------


## JestersWorld

Nuk kam cthem. U trondita nga fakti qe ne internet gjendet nje faqe e tille ne Shqip. Nje faqe pro-xhihad ne Shqip. Me tema informuese per vrasje njerzish te pafajshem. 

PA FJALE...

----------


## vampiro

thoni po deshet qe islami eshte violent

----------


## dardaniAU

pershendetje,

Islami do te thote "paqe", te myslimanet nuk ka "dhune", eshte feja me e mire ne rruzellin tokesor, Kjo eshte fe e Allahut, e vetmja fe e pranuar te Allahu eshte islami! Te gjith njerzimi lind mysliman! As nje njeri i cili nuk eshte mysliman ose qe nuk e perqafon islamin, nuk do te shkojn ne xhenet!!! duhet te luftoshe kunder te pa feve!!! se shkon shehid ne xhenet, se Allahu ka thane keshtu, dhe Muhameti ka luftue keshtu! te gjithe myslimanet jane vllazer! 

Qe keto jane disa budallaki te myslimanizmit, vete mjafton qe ta shofeshe nje www, faqe te myslimanizmit dhe islamistave, dhe e shefe se sa ka dhue atje!!!
Vetem dhune dhe dhune!!!
Njerz ma budall, edhe ate ne shekullin e 21 se keta, une nuk kame pare as lexuar askune!
Rasti me i ri eshte ne Pakistan-shiqoni se qka po ndodhe- ne mese te Xhamis se kuqe!!! sa grate e femijet-sa dhuna!!! Pismilet!

Sshqiptaret mysliman ne ato www, faqet e tyre, vetem per arabet kishin shkruajt se si xhihadi ka luftue e qka jo vetem dhune, keshtu i mesojn te Rinjet! bre fara e keqe ju hupt !

----------


## D@mian

> thoni po deshet qe islami eshte violent


Vallaj mua s'ma mban ta them, sepse:



> *Prehen ne fyt ata qe luftojn Islamin, dhe ata qe e tradhtojn kete fe, kjo eshte e urdheruar ne Kuran zoteri dhe çdo ligj i Zotit duhet te vihet ne vend*.



Dhe qe ta mbyllim kete muhabet, islami eshte fe e paqes se edhe vete fjala islam do te thote "paqe" (prehen ne fyt ata qe thone se islam perkthehet "nenshtrim").
Ah po, islami eshte edhe fe e dijes...edhe fe e progresit...

p.s.: beahead those who say the above sentences are sarcastic!

----------

